# Apologies



## Flatlander (Jul 19, 2004)

I would like to offer a public apology to Mike (RHD) at this time for my outburst in the Say Fong Kuen thread, which I am unable to do there because it's locked.  Mike, I did not mean to come off sounding like a jerk, and after re-reading my responses, I do kind of sound like I'm trying to be your mom or something.  Anyway, you have your right to your opinion, and I respect that.  
   Specifically:


> This is a discussion forum. It's a place to express opinions, if you don't like mine then don't read my posts. Would you rather that people who read this forum simply nod and say "that's great!" to everything people post here?


says it all - that was a good point, as I mentioned in response to that, but I wanted to repeat it here.

Sorry to come down so heavy, dude.

Dan.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 20, 2004)

The post above needs to be read, so "bump"; please leave the forum be until I can know it has been.

Respectfully, Thank You All.

Dan


----------



## RHD (Jul 21, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I would like to offer a public apology to Mike (RHD) at this time for my outburst in the Say Fong Kuen thread, which I am unable to do there because it's locked.  Mike, I did not mean to come off sounding like a jerk, and after re-reading my responses, I do kind of sound like I'm trying to be your mom or something.  Anyway, you have your right to your opinion, and I respect that.
> Specifically:
> 
> says it all - that was a good point, as I mentioned in response to that, but I wanted to repeat it here.
> ...



Dan, no need to apologize.  I don't take anything on an internet forum that seriously.  Especially ones that deal with martial arts.

Mike


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 21, 2004)

That's cool.  I tend to take things pretty seriously here, because this is the only forum I've ever been a part of, and I really like it.  Thanks for being understanding.

Dan.


----------



## RHD (Jul 21, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> That's cool.  I tend to take things pretty seriously here, because this is the only forum I've ever been a part of, and I really like it.  Thanks for being understanding.
> 
> Dan.



Want to learn to keep calm on forums?  Try www.bullshido.com

You'll learn to keep calm in the face of absurdity far beyond what I've displayed here.

Mike


----------

